# Thank you Minnesota!!



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I had my most successful hunt ever this year with my largest buck I have ever taken. It was a beautiful time with great weather, great friends, great hunt and in a great state.

Again and seriously, thank you.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

What a pig.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

cool, but the cape is a bit short for a shoulder mount  :lol:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Where's Matt Jones  

Nice buck...but dont look so serious Rude


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice buck....is it a 10 or are there some kickers in there?

Again congrats.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Nice buck....is it a 10 or are there some kickers in there?
> 
> Again congrats.


Sorry, it is a 14. I will get a better photo of it up showing it.

I am almost ashamed to admit this but this was the first time I had ever done the processing so I really 'butchered' it! I want to do a European mount of it though so I am researching that as I have never done that before either obviously.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Again congrats....

Any story?

Also PM Rick on this site or post the questions on the Taxidermy forum. I am sure some one will help you out.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Nicely done Rude! I hope Minnesota has time to write you back!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice buck!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Again congrats....
> 
> Any story?
> 
> Also PM Rick on this site or post the questions on the Taxidermy forum. I am sure some one will help you out.


The only story is this:

Clear cut forest and wide open so I went out at 0530 and in place by 0545. I was in a tree stand so about 15 feet up. It was windy so I was looking to the West trying to duck behind my collar. Heard a noise to my right (East) and there he was 20 yards away standing broadside with his nose up in the air. I had put some taint out that morning and that is what he was smelling I think as my scent was going over the top of him.

He crossed over 300 yards of wide open country, right to within 20 yards of me and one of only a couple trees left standing. Shot him and he trotted off a little ways into the shadows...it was 0645.

Came out of the stand at 0700 when there enough light to track and found him 20-30 yards away. Heart and lung shot..how he made it that far is beyond me.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

That is a great buck, congrats :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Good buck Rude!!!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Stellar buck brother! I woulda mounted him though! Euro mounts are really easy. Get as much meat out as you can, boil the head, clean it up, boil it again. Set it in a some water w/ some bleach mixture if you want to whiten it up a little. Be careful w/ how much bleach you use, as it will make things brittle.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the congrats.

Here are a couple more pictures. The one brow tine is just over the 1 inch mark.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice Take eh handsome.

SSSSSSSSSSSWWEEEEEEEEEEEET!!! :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's a dandy. :beer:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

beautiful buck! can't wait to get into the stand again tomorrow afternoon now!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Very unique buck! Congrats MSG!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Maverick said:


> Very unique buck! Congrats MSG!


Thanks to all.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Scored in the 150's didn't it?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Scored in the 150's didn't it?


Chris was going to let me know.


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations on that buck, very nice! Minnesota has given up some nice bucks this year, but as a Minnesota resident I know it could be better. We have the potential to be one of the best states for big bucks, if not the best, but the DNR will have to change the structure of the seasons and possibly change some regulations as well!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

startown said:


> Congratulations on that buck, very nice! Minnesota has given up some nice bucks this year, but as a Minnesota resident I know it could be better. We have the potential to be one of the best states for big bucks, if not the best, but the DNR will have to change the structure of the seasons and possibly change some regulations as well!


Minn needs to regulate buck tags.....no more over the counter tags.No more party hunting.No more...."Brown is down" attitude.

Won't happen. :eyeroll:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

KEN W said:


> startown said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations on that buck, very nice! Minnesota has given up some nice bucks this year, but as a Minnesota resident I know it could be better. We have the potential to be one of the best states for big bucks, if not the best, but the DNR will have to change the structure of the seasons and possibly change some regulations as well!
> ...


must be doing something right, look up top states with boone and crocket/ pope young entries

Nice buck!


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

Jmnhunter: Minnesota was number #1 in B/C entries and maybe even P & Y. They have been passed up by several states now, Iowa, Wisconsin, Illinois. States that move the gun season back to at least November 18th or later. If MN did the same, it would climb back up, no question. Eliminating cross tagging for bucks, would also help. My county that I live in has habitat similar to southern Iowa, yet I see 5-8 times as many bucks (much bigger) in Iowa as I see in MN. Lots of young bucks get shot during the gun season in their first year of rutting, they don't know any better??


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sweet buck Rude! Looks like he had a monster body as well.


----------

